# Rubber roof care?



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm a little confused about the care and maintenence of the rubber roof and would like to hear from some experienced care givers. What product do you use and how is it applied? Thanks Mitch


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey Mitch,

I have not yet cleaned the roof but that is on my list for this spring.

There are RV Rubber Roof cleaners out there and I assume that cleaner with a good ladder and long handle brush will do the trick.


----------



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

Good Morning DC,
I havn't cleaned mine either, yet. There are so many products and I'm sure they are not the same







,. Maybe some sugjestions and pointers from the experienced would help. Can't wait till spring to go Outbacking!!!!!!!!
Mitch


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

According to Keystone:

Q - What should I use to coat my rubber roof?

A - Nothing! The only maintenance to the rubber roof itself is washing it a few times a year. Most standard household detergents are appropriate (avoid petroleum based solvents, harsh abrasives or citrus based products) to clean with warm water. Keep debris cleared to help avoid stains. Note: While the rubber itself is relatively maintenance free, any sealed openings in the roof do require periodic inspections & resealing. Please review the Owners Manual for more information on the Care & Maintenance of your RV.

Randy


----------



## arlingtoncamper (Feb 16, 2004)

Best or should I say the most labor intensive way, to achieve the goal is to buy the two bottle system that first cleans and then goes back and add the protectant. The cleaning bottle you just spray on there and use a sponge to clean and just rinse off. Simple like washing a car, but on your hands and knees. Next spray on protectant and spread around with sponge. That is it! Roof should look like a slick sheet of snow. Helps repel water and keeps trailer from developing black streaks down the side.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I have a soft bristle brush on a long handle that I use to wash the trailer. I start on the roof with just a bucket of water and work my way back to the rear slide, scrubbing and hosing off as I go. Then I add car wash to my bucket of water and finish off the sides.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Also remember, the OUTBACK ROOF is not made to hold your weight. (owners manual), which makes cleaning harder.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

You're right Pete, the roof really shouldn't be walked on.

I'm pretty light (145) and I make sure to step on the roof trusses or near the edge where it is strong enough to hold my weight.

A board on the roof to span two trusses would probably work to support a person up there.

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I just washed and waxed my whole rig this weekend. I washed the roof from atop a 6' step ladder and used my telescoping RV brush to reach out and scrub the top. It was easy but a little time cunsuming to scrub/rinse, than move the ladder over to do the next section. I had to go around the whole rig as you can't really get the other side very good.

On a side note, I used a small brush to scrub out the rain gutters which were black and full of dirt & crud. I then blasted them out with the high pressure nozzle. This should cut down on the black streaks when it rains.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

CA JIM...
That's exactly how I clean mine.


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

CA Jim and Jollymon, we just washed ours for the first time last weekend after coming back from the beach. Did the same as you; tall ladder, long scrubb brush, and lots of elbow grease.

Had a tough time getting the Bakersfield bugs off tho (trip home from the dealer.) Those things are like permanent splatters, dang!









lisa


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

This is on the list for tomorrow and it will be the first time for the roof. I think I will use the long brush method with ladder. Kampnit> know what you mean about the bakersfield bugs got them splattered all over the front, I am hoping the dew in the morning will loosen them up and make live easier. Kirk


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I read somewhere on Outbackers that wet dryer sheets work great for removing those little buggers from the front of the camper.

Randy


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Kirk, the dew does nothing for those bugs. I think they're like from another planet or something. Major elbow grease to get them off. Must have went over that area 10 times and then they finally loosened up. Sheesh.....no more BUGS please!!









Lisa


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

No bugs here yet! They will be soon though.

I tried dryer sheets last year. It does take off most bugs pretty well. The dried on ones are pretty tough though. It also leaves a little film behind, but it makes the fiberglass so soft and silky!


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I tried the dryer sheets last year and was amazed at how well it worked.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> but it makes the fiberglass so soft and silky!


And I bet the Outback has never smelled better, what with that Springtime fresh scent and all.









Tim


----------

